# Should I get on TRT? my situation... advice appreciated



## hussbey (Sep 12, 2020)

At 33 years old and coming off a cycle, I am considering getting on TRT. 

My original gameplan was to run normal PCT and see if afterwards, my numbers do actually come back low. I figured if my T is in normal range, then whats the point of getting on TRT? Is there any additional benefit? Aren't they supposed to give you enough T to put you into normal range? Can someone please clarify if I am wrong...

My PCT is set to begin Sunday, my local clinic gave me an appointment to come in on Tuesday. I am considering holding off PCT until then. The lady on the phone explained to me that they would give me Test and HCG so that if I ever do decide to come off, I will be able to go back to producing Testosterone normally due to the HCG... is this true? Based on what I've read, once you go on TRT, you can never really come off....? Will taking HCG allow me to go back to normally producing Test? 

Basically is it ok to give TRT a test run especially since I am just coming off cycle, or would you recommend seeing if my T is in normal range after PCT and also giving my body a chance to recover from being on cycle before getting on TRT?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

When was your last injection? And no imo trt is not something you do a test run of. You do it or you dont


----------



## hussbey (Sep 12, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> When was your last injection? And no imo trt is not something you do a test run of. You do it or you dont



last shot will be 2 weeks this coming sunday


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

hussbey said:


> last shot will be 2 weeks this coming sunday



Then do not go to your appointment...you will have high test levels they will know you are on aas and you will get no script...id pct and see where you are at


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Then do not go to your appointment...you will have high test levels they will know you are on aas and you will get no script...id pct and see where you are at



sounded to me like they were aware of your steroid use?

Take this in the kindness way you’re able to;

you lack a fundamental understanding of how AAS/TRT woks. Slow down and do some (a lot of) research instead of piecing it together from responses to your questions on the board.


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm on TRT. I started it in my early 40's.  I never touched AAS in my life prior to going on TRT.  I would much rather be able to produce my own testosterone if I could rather than having to do two injections per week for the rest of my life. It gets old fast and there is a lot of time required to get TRT dialed in.  It's not as fun as you might think.  And yes, you are doing all this, along with the dollars you will spend, to get right back to where your normal levels are.  

Unless you are a professional athlete or make a living with your physique, I wouldn't recommend going on TRT intentionally.  

And no, a trial run is not a good idea.  The longer you are on exogenous testosterone, the more likely it is that you will damage your HPTA.

And like Jin said, you don't understand this stuff well enough to think you are going to be able to manipulate your LH, FSH, TT, Free T, Prolactin, Estradiol, etc to be able to trick a doctor into putting you on TRT.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> sounded to me like they were aware of your steroid use?
> 
> Take this in the kindness way you’re able to;
> 
> you lack a fundamental understanding of how AAS/TRT woks. Slow down and do some (a lot of) research instead of piecing it together from responses to your questions on the board.



Some of what he is asking is hard to follow if i gave poor advice i do apologize


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 12, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Some of what he is asking is hard to follow if i gave poor advice i do apologize



I don't think Jin meant that towards you.  I think it was directed towards the OP.  You didn't give bad advice IMHO.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 12, 2020)

between 1988 & 2000 ran at least 20 cycles of anabolic steroids (lots of dbol deca & test) 

never did a pct always snapped back within a couple months

in 2013 went to a testoerone clinic & scored a 535 total test at 44 years old.

been on trt for 4 years now had to pull strings to get on it.

if i had started at 33 that would be 17 years on trt already 

in my opinion, no dont start trt yet


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

Megatron28 said:


> I don't think Jin meant that towards you.  I think it was directed towards the OP.  You didn't give bad advice IMHO.



Yea i figured that out lol..


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 12, 2020)

hussbey said:


> At 33 years old and coming off a cycle, I am considering getting on TRT.
> 
> My original gameplan was to run normal PCT and see if afterwards, my numbers do actually come back low. I figured if my T is in normal range, then whats the point of getting on TRT? Is there any additional benefit? Aren't they supposed to give you enough T to put you into normal range? Can someone please clarify if I am wrong...
> 
> ...



Giving you HCG will keep your balls working and it also shows that clinic may actually have a brain in their head. I assume it's an actual TRT clinic and not a normal mainstream doc? Real TRT clinics keep you at "optimized" levels and not simply in a lab range. So the advantage is you feel awesome and all the benefits of having higher T levels. If it's an optimization minded place they probably also prescribe things like deva, var etc. The whole "you can never come off TRT" is just complete stupidity. ZERO truth to it. I seriously don't grasp how people in this space that understand this stuff can perpetuate this. I've come off TRT twice over the years for almost a year each time. It's very rare to not be able to restart your system. If you're on HCG the whole time that's even less of a problem. When I came off the first time it was when I was working with a Urologist (sucked at it) didn't have me on HCG and went for almost 5yrs complete shutdown (confirmed) to up and running with a healthy sperm count in 8 weeks (when I was tested) with just half a clomid a day. Doesn't take a lot! I've learned a lot since then. But in all the research I did while I was dealing with that is when I learned it's REALLY rare to have a true permanent shutdown unless something is physically wrong and not just chemically.


----------



## Jin (Sep 12, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Giving you HCG will keep your balls working and it also shows that clinic may actually have a brain in their head. I assume it's an actual TRT clinic and not a normal mainstream doc? Real TRT clinics keep you at "optimized" levels and not simply in a lab range. So the advantage is you feel awesome and all the benefits of having higher T levels. If it's an optimization minded place they probably also prescribe things like deva, var etc. The whole "you can never come off TRT" is just complete stupidity. ZERO truth to it. I seriously don't grasp how people in this space that understand this stuff can perpetuate this. I've come off TRT twice over the years for almost a year each time. It's very rare to not be able to restart your system. If you're on HCG the whole time that's even less of a problem. When I came off the first time it was when I was working with a Urologist (sucked at it) didn't have me on HCG and went for almost 5yrs complete shutdown (confirmed) to up and running with a healthy sperm count in 8 weeks (when I was tested) with just half a clomid a day. Doesn't take a lot! I've learned a lot since then. But in all the research I did while I was dealing with that is when I learned it's REALLY rare to have a true permanent shutdown unless something is physically wrong and not just chemically.



If you can recover then you don’t need TRT. 

Or are you only talking about sperm count and not your HPTA/test levels?

Usually when we talk about not coming off trt we mean because if we do we will be hypogonadal and feel like shit. 

I cannot come off trt and function as a man or even much as a person. 

Be careful using yourself as an anecdote.

What do you mean by complete shutdown? No sperm?

Are you claiming you went from no sperm to healthy sperm count in 8 weeks?

Do you know how to make a paragraph?


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 12, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Giving you HCG will keep your balls working and it also shows that clinic may actually have a brain in their head. I assume it's an actual TRT clinic and not a normal mainstream doc? Real TRT clinics keep you at "optimized" levels and not simply in a lab range. So the advantage is you feel awesome and all the benefits of having higher T levels. If it's an optimization minded place they probably also prescribe things like deva, var etc. The whole "you can never come off TRT" is just complete stupidity. ZERO truth to it. I seriously don't grasp how people in this space that understand this stuff can perpetuate this. I've come off TRT twice over the years for almost a year each time. It's very rare to not be able to restart your system. If you're on HCG the whole time that's even less of a problem. When I came off the first time it was when I was working with a Urologist (sucked at it) didn't have me on HCG and went for almost 5yrs complete shutdown (confirmed) to up and running with a healthy sperm count in 8 weeks (when I was tested) with just half a clomid a day. Doesn't take a lot! I've learned a lot since then. But in all the research I did while I was dealing with that is when I learned it's REALLY rare to have a true permanent shutdown unless something is physically wrong and not just chemically.



Sure you CAN come off...but people who actually need trt will not recover...my last tour I ran out of test and did come off because I was on road and couldn't get more..when I went to get blood work and go back on my test was at 210ng/dl..so no i nor most people can come off trt without consequence...believe me ill never run out again i felt worse than I did before i ever started. Like Jin said becareful using yourself as an anecdote.


----------



## hussbey (Sep 12, 2020)

Really appreciate the advice. I guess I’ll hold off for now and see if my levels do return to normal on their own.


----------



## dreamscraper (Oct 3, 2020)

For sure. Dave Tate has that video about athletes and that gear is your trump card but you can only flip it once. That is even more true for TRT. 
I am 45 and was so close to flipping my card 3 years ago. What I needed to let go of was the mental aspect of beating my PRs on lifts from my 20s. That is not a reason to get on TRT.
Thankfully, I made the correct decision and I am still waiting at 45. As of right now I am going to re-evaluate at 50. Once I got rid of the powerlifting aspect, my mass is good and I for sure don't have a problem with not being horny enough. What I really needed were new lifting goals, not TRT to break goals from 20 years ago. 



Megatron28 said:


> Unless you are a professional athlete or make a living with your physique, I wouldn't recommend going on TRT intentionally.
> 
> .


----------



## creekrat (Oct 14, 2020)

What are you saying is "normal" for your levels?  The problem is that the range is way too large.  I've been on TRT since I was 29 so about 9 years.  It is a long term commitment and takes quite a bit of due diligence.  My biggest issues have been with moving and finding doctors that are on board with my regimen because it works for me.  Current dr has my total around 1100-1200


----------

